

Your Princess Is in Another Castle: Misogyny, Entitlement, and Nerds - jcabala
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/05/27/your-princess-is-in-another-castle-misogyny-entitlement-and-nerds.html

======
andyharl
> Other people’s bodies and other people’s love are not something that can be
> taken nor even something that can be earned—they can be given freely, by
> choice, or not.

This

------
Dewie
> We need to get that. Really, really grok that, if our half of the species
> ever going to be worth a damn.

I'll see you at the next male re-education meeting, then.

